

Working from Home with a Newborn – The First Three Months - implicit_none
http://www.qdonnellan.com/essays/working-from-home-with-a-newborn-the-first-three-months

======
marc0
Lucky guy who got a baby who respects schedules.

I admit it's really tempting: carry around a sleeping baby while doing some
programming work. From my own experience, it IS possible, but one must be very
flexible. I.e.: work whenever the baby lets you (you must be able to get
focused very fast after interruptions); learn typing fast with one hand (in
the other one you will hold the baby); find positions which the baby likes and
which allow you to work, e.g. carry it standing in a scarf in front of you or
on your back or -- what worked for me -- work with the laptop half lying on
the couch while the baby is sleeping on your belly ;-)

